
Activate power mode for Atom - julee04
https://atom.io/packages/activate-power-mode
======
rbanffy
Maybe not as graphic, but it's for Emacs (and works on Macs):

[https://github.com/rbanffy/selectric-
mode](https://github.com/rbanffy/selectric-mode)

